# How to sharpen barrel trimmer



## reido737

Could some of you tell me how to sharpen a barrel trimmer?


----------



## rherrell

Here you go:http://penmakersguild.com/articles/penmillsharpening1.pdf
or this:http://penmakersguild.com/articles/penmillsharpening.pdf


----------



## Nolan

Send your dull one to Paul IAP name "Paul in OKC ") and have him sharpen it or if you want I am putting together an upgrade for the standard mill. It will be tipped with carbide cutters and will almost never need sharpening after that unless you use it to trim a half inch on each pen


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

I'm only touching the side of the wheel, not the front.
Practice holding the mill to the wheel with the grinder off to get the feel of how it should be positioned.

The mill should sit flat to the wheel. Remember the difference between dull and sharp is only a few thousands of an inch.
 If the mill is getting hot, you are grinding too much.


----------



## Paul in OKC

Yep, I can do that! Ron, that is the way I recomend folks sharpen their own, on the 'face'. I will tell you all that some of the ones that are sent to me have still been 'rounded' a bit to give the flute a negative cutting edge, so make sure that you keep the thing at the angle it's at, best you can. Eventually you will need it trued up so all cutting edges are the same, then send it to me. I have fixed some pretty ugly mills from one or two of you out there(you know who you are!). I hope to have soon some new, already sharpened mills to offer as well, soon as I get time to sharpen them, anyway.


----------



## reido737

Thanks for your help. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Randy_

There is an article in the IAP library.


----------



## BuddyC

> _Originally posted by reido737_
> 
> Could some of you tell me how to sharpen a barrel trimmer?


----------

